# Old Stanley plunge router info request



## cw5746 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

Just another router aficionado with way too many routers both newer and older ones. Big old 3 HP Stanley plunge routers with top knob tighten collet as well the later ones (sold under Bosch) with wrench tighten collet are my favorites. Personally I feel single large spring wrapped around the motor housing is much more robust and balance plunge design than the ones with two skynny side springs in the columns. They are truly industrial beasts that are almost indestructible. Have tried the newer 3 HP plunge router Bosch (1619EVS), PC (7539), Dewalt (DW625) and Hitachi (M12V) and Makita (3612BR) plunge routers but they are simply not in the same league. Sorry folks, if I offend some of your favorites. The funny thing is I have searched left and right but have not been able to find any information about these old Stanley (or Bosch) plunge routers. If any of you folks has any information, background history or owner manuals on these router, I would love to hear from you. Thanks folks.

CH


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

